# Cocoa beach help



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

New to fishing Cocoa beach. Be there this week and was looking at fishing piers. What piers are close to cocoa beach? What can I expect to catch this time of year? Hoping for blues and spanish, and other hard fighters. Also heard good things of the pier at jetty park. Do I need a license for that pier? All help is appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

> What can I expect to catch this time of year?


LOL LOL, DUDE !!!! *it is SPRING BREAK !!!*

You can expect zillions and zillions of PEOPLE on top of PEOPLE !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Phinzfan82 said:


> What can I expect to catch this time of year?


Hmm ... During Spring Break, ANYTHING is possible - LOL !


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> Hmm ... During Spring Break, ANYTHING is possible - LOL !


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anybody have anything actually helpful? Basically looking at cocoa beach pier vs jetty pier park. What's biting?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

ok - on the serious side - - - 

from the beach or pier, you could expect to see some bluefish, whiting, maybe some trout.
snapper, sheepshead around the pilings with live fiddler crabs.
Maybe a black drum or red bass (puppy drum) if you get really lucky.
Spanish mackerel, King Mackerel, maybe a cobia if you get lucky.
Lots of the bait stealers - grunts and spot. 
Maybe some pompano from the surf with FishBites or live sandfleas if you can find them.

This is the busiest time of the year for the Florida East Coast - - - so plan accordingly.
Are you moving here from VA ? Vacation ? Visiting friends/family ??


WELCOME TO THE FORUM !!


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Vacation for a week. Mostly at Disney with family and kiddos. But will have a day or two to fish. Really hoping for putting my bro in law on some blues or spanish. I'm thinking my best chance to do that is jetty pier park but I'm not sure. There or cocoa beach pier. You guys know better than me. I'll take all help I can get. I usually fish the outer banks in nc. This is somewhat a different animal in florida


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Phinzfan82 said:


> Anybody have anything actually helpful? Basically looking at cocoa beach pier vs jetty pier park. What's biting?


I think that the Jetty Park Pier and the surrounding area would give you the most variety in terms of bottom contour, structure types, and pier/surf fishing all in one location.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

you don't need a license off jetty pier right?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Phinzfan82 said:


> you don't need a license off jetty pier right?


*
http://www.jettyparkbeachandcampground.com/park_index*

QUOTE :

"Fishing Pier

If fishing is your forte, Jetty Park has got you covered with its 1,200' fishing pier that extends into the ocean guaranteeing that no fish is safe from the experienced angler. The fishing pier is fully accessible to the physically challenged. The fishing pier is equipped with running water and fish cleaning stations.* And you don't need a license to fish off the pier although fishing rules and regulations still apply. *Bait and tackle can be purchased at the Bait Shop located in the two-story beach pavilion."

END QUOTE:

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> *
> http://www.jettyparkbeachandcampground.com/park_index*
> 
> QUOTE :
> ...


*

I notice that neither Panama Beach City piers allow fish to be cleaned on the pier. I guess this rule is local to the piers/county and not state then?*


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yes, every pier can make its own rules - and enforce them.
Not just Florida, but other states as well.
If the pier falls under the National Park Service, they are pretty much standard in the rules.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

My son and I fished Cocoa Beach pier on Valentine's day. We caught 4 keeper sheepshead,
on live sandfleas. If you decide to fish that pier, be aware that surfers and spectators are
everywhere. There is a parking lot adjacent to the pier, but a fee is charged to park there.
I had a real nice time there, and hope to get back there soon.


----------

